# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  cách thành lập một fourm

## ducquan1008

em rất muốn thành lập một fourm. mọi người ai biết chỉ cho em với

----------


## giangnguyen9199

http://www.aforumfree.com/ vào tìm tòi rồi làm nhé bạn, đơn giản lắm, không tốn tiền mua host

----------


## seobookin

em đc biết mình có thể làm trên vbb vậy có ai biết cách làm ko hướng dẫn em cái nào

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

vbb thì hiện nay đã lên bản 4.x.x rồi. nó cũng tốt lắm, chức năng tương đối cho một diễn đàn đơn giản.... bạn có thể tìm hiểu tại vietvbb.com hay vietvbb.vn

----------


## tvintec

e ko mún lập kiểu mà cứ đăng kí ở 1 trang web nào đó rùi lập kiểu kiểu như blog, nó ko có thống kê, hjc. có ai giúp e làm với! bây giờ phải bắt đầu từ đâu

----------


## ngothong248

làm bằng vbb thì bạn down mã nguồn trên mạng về up lên host sau đó làm theo hướng dẫn, ko hiểu ở đoạn nào thì bạn cứ lên đây hỏi sẽ có người chỉ cho bạn. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
ví như http://diendantinhoc.vn cũng dc làm bằng vbb đó.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## nhatlinhit88

mình thấy vbb3.x là ok nhất rồi.hi hi
bạn vào box ebook mà download ebook về tìm hiểu đi bạn.làm 1 forums không đơn giản đâu ạ.

----------


## chongthamhp

ở ebook có các ngôn ngữ để lập web là htlm, php, asp, css. vậy nên chọn ngôn ngữ nào là phù hợp nhất?

----------


## langocthao

vbb thì bạn học về php. nhưng nếu bạn chỉ làm forum đơn thuần ko thật sự chuyên nghiệp thì hoàn toàn có thể down mã nguồn trên mạng về làm dc 1 forum hoàn chỉnh mà ko cần biết nhiều về php.

----------


## dinhhaianh091

e down đc vbb 4.0.8 về rùi. có thể dạy e chi tiết cách làm sao để có thể đưa nó lên host free đc ko? nói chung là những vấn đề còn lại là phải làm sao ạ?

----------

